# He didn't run!!!



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow is 1.5 yrs old now. Our backyard isn't completely fenced in, and the few times I have let him out with us untethered, he's made a beeline to the neighbors' yard. My husband wouldn't let me have Shadow out without being tethered.

This weekend we were all in the yard trimming trees, and I figured that there wasn't much hubby could say when he was 45ft up in a tree, so I decided to risk it, and let Shadow loose. He didn't run. He did run up to the fence, but when I called him back, HE CAME!!! He didn't look at me, didn't sniff and didn't hesitate, he just ran straight for me. Shadow got big loves from me and the kids, and spent the next 4 hrs running around the yard with the kids. By the time husband figured it out, it was too late. 

On Sunday, I peeked in the backyard and saw hubby out there playing fetch with Shadow, and he wasn't tethered. Finally, he can be trusted (almost) to be out with us, and free.

Not a huge step for some, but a giant leap for us.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good for Shadow! I have a young boy who doesn't always hear me when I call him so it would be a big step for Otto too. His big step today was platzing when I told him to, instead of sticking his nose in my dinner.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

YEAH!!! Good job.Just keep an eye on him.This age is unpredictable.I am almost certain I am set unless a cat or squirrel comes in the yard.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

It's funny you said that Allie, my husband just called and said that there was squirel in the neighbors' yard when they were out tonight. Shadow alerted and started towards the fence, but stopped dead when hubby called him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah Shadow!! Hopefully hubby rewarded him with lots of praise and treats if he had them!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So far Athena has been good unless it is a cat.I do put her e collar on just for back up.I hate using it but if she goes out of bound it stops her and get her attention.98% of the time I don't need it but I like the security of it.I'm not promoting it but I have 6 cats and the neighbors have cats so you never know when one will appear.She is awesome most times,I hardly worry about people walking by,I tell her stay and she does even if they stop to talk.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Good boy Shadow!!! I miss seeing him, I can't believe it is almost a year now since I have seen you guys and Shadow. I was wondering about your backyard and Shadow now that he is growing up, I still think back (chuckling) when Jesse and Shadow were babies and they broke free from your backyard and ran towards the neighbors that were having dinner on their deck.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Luckily the neighbors are still great. For a while there it was either Shadow or the kids going through the fence!!!

When Shadow was outside, he was tethered, either to me or to a tree near the door. He goes for lots of walks. The kids are really excited though. We have an easy set pool for them in the centre of the yard, and now that Shadow isn't tethered all the time, the 3 of them play tag around it. Shadow is learning that if he stays in a down right next to the pool, he can leap at the kids and make them howl...


----------

